# My first ever cake. Please don't laugh!



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

So I joined last week and am a complete cooking newbie so I thought I would show you all my first ever attempt at baking. It was my girlfriend's birthday so I made her this cake. I am sure it must look like a dreadful mess but she loved it and it actually tasted!


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does anyone know how to add a photo to a post? i tried but it didn't work!


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

ok, i think I've worked it out!


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 16, 2018)

Scott use the POST REPLY button just below the last post in the thread


Then click on the paper clip to browse for pictures


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Finally! sorry about that and thanks to GA for the help. 

I'm such a newb!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 16, 2018)

That is gorgeous! Well done, it exudes the love and care you put into it!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

That's a nice-looking cake. What flavor is the cake?

BTW, should you be dating a five-year old?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 16, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> That's a nice-looking cake. What flavor is the cake?
> 
> BTW, should you be dating a five-year old?



Yeah, I was going to ask the flavour too. 

and although I thought about it, decided to pass on the 5-year old...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2018)

Nothing wrong with your cake, Scott. Very pretty, and it looks delicious!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 16, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> Nothing wrong with your cake, Scott. Very pretty, and it looks delicious!


 +1... well done...
Ross


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> That's a nice-looking cake. What flavor is the cake?
> 
> BTW, should you be dating a five-year old?





I know! It's not the most impressive cake is it! But like a said, it was my first go! it is a Victoria sponge cake and, just for the record, she is 35!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> I know! It's not the most impressive cake is it! But like a said, it was my first go! it is a Victoria sponge cake and, just for the record, she is 35!



The most important thing is how she reacted. If she was pleased you did that, you shouldn't care what we think.


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The most important thing is how she reacted. If she was pleased you did that, you shouldn't care what we think.



she loved it by the way. No one had ever made a cake for her before so she didn't mind it being a bit childish and rough around the edges!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> she loved it by the way. No one had ever made a cake for her before so she didn't mind it being a bit childish and rough around the edges!



That's great! Now you can cook her dinner.


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 16, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> That's great! Now you can cook her dinner.



Oh I've already done that Andy, it looked even worse than the cake! 

Hopefully i will improve now that I am a part of this community


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 16, 2018)

Pretty cake, and pretty name! Well done Scott.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 16, 2018)

I can cook, but I can't bake, yours looks great.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 16, 2018)

Good lookin' cake there, Scott!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 16, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


>


Absolutely nothing wrong with it and anyway it's the thought that counts and if she's a girlfriend worth her salt she'd be thrilled. 

Welcome to DC.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2018)

Nerissa?
NERISSA?

She said she was single...


Just kidding. Cake looks great. The sprinkles make it.

Esoecially for a 5 y.o.....


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 16, 2018)

That's a great cake!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 16, 2018)

Taking the time and putting in the effort to make something for her with your own hands is always a good thing. Good job!

My ex-wife loved it when I made her things for her birthday... as long as I didn't forget to buy her something with diamonds and sapphires. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Nerissa?
> NERISSA?
> 
> She said she was single...
> ...




BTW, just kidding. I re-read that, and it sounded mean.

No 5 year old likes meanies...

(kidding again)


Well done. With the girlfriend bit. 

I mean cake.

Both.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> BTW, just kidding. I re-read that, and it sounded mean.
> 
> No 5 year old likes meanies...
> 
> ...



In time, he will get used to the warped humor of some people here. 

Oh sorry, that would be _humour_ in British. 

CD


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> BTW, just kidding. I re-read that, and it sounded mean.
> 
> No 5 year old likes meanies...
> 
> ...



 I didn’t mind at all! 

If we can’t laugh at each other then the world would be a sad place! 

Don’t forget, us Brits invented the sense of humour!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> I didn’t mind at all!
> 
> If we can’t laugh at each other then the world would be a sad place!
> 
> Don’t forget, us Brits invented the sense of *humour*!



Ssee, I can read and write in British. Just ad unnecessary letters and pronounce American words in a confusing way, and you have British. 

Now, excuse me, I need to put my flat _*tyre*_ into the _*boot*_, and have it repaired. I hope they don't scratch my _*aluminium*_ wheel. I should probably fill the tank with _*petrol*_ while I am out. One trip, and Bob's your uncle. 

CD  

PS: I drive a MINI CooperS -- in Texas.


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Ssee, I can read and write in British. Just ad unnecessary letters and pronounce American words in a confusing way, and you have British.
> 
> Now, excuse me, I need to put my flat _*tyre*_ into the _*boot*_, and have it repaired. I hope they don't scratch my _*aluminium*_ wheel. I should probably fill the tank with _*petrol*_ while I am out. One trip, and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> ...



 Wow! Casey ! That is some mighty impressive British lingo y’all!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 17, 2018)

This thread is cracking..


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 17, 2018)

Gosh darn it! Yous guys crack me up!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 17, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> Gosh darn it! Yous guys crack me up!


 I'm from an area called the Ottawa Valley..very rural and has deep Scottish and Irish influence..combine that with Canadian sensibilities (or in sensibilities) and you get quite a bit of slang that nobody outside our region understands..Kind of like the Yorkshire of Canada..
Probably why my son is engaged to a Dewsbury girl


----------



## letscook (Sep 17, 2018)

I think you did a great job.  Being a newbie here is some cooking starter hints. Always start with a clean kitchen and hands, read your recipe completely through first and then get your ingredients out,  and follow the recipe as it is written, Clean as you go. Also if you not sure on something ask us, someone will always know the answer, There are no stupid questions. One final hint, don't be afraid to fail at a recipe, that's how you learn and just have fun.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 18, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> she loved it by the way. No one had ever made a cake for her before so she didn't mind it being a bit childish and rough around the edges!



How did the cake taste?


I've made a new recipe make a few notes about how successful the cake was.  Did it taste great?  was it hard to make? Is it worth trying again or is it time to move on to another recipe.. etc.

I am the cake baker at my house... I love cake - not the icing but the actual cake.  Good cake is delicious and getting scarce these days.  

Your cake looks great - it's fun and there will never be another exactly like it.  Best of all you took the time to bake it just for her. Nice - thoughtful.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> View attachment 31520



Scott, that is a fabulous job. I am sure she loved it. You should be proud of it.


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 21, 2018)

Janet H said:


> How did the cake taste?
> 
> 
> I've made a new recipe make a few notes about how successful the cake was.  Did it taste great?  was it hard to make? Is it worth trying again or is it time to move on to another recipe.. etc.
> ...



Well it actually tasted a lot better than it looked! 

I didn't really follow a recipe, my mum just told me how to make it over the phone. That was actually my second attempt because the first one was a bit hard and dry so I added a little milk to the mixture on the second go which made it turn out lovely and moist.


----------



## Diana77 (Oct 27, 2020)

That's a pretty impressive cake for a first (or second) attempt.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm impressed that your first cake was from scratch!!


----------

